# 轻寝忧 轻阊砦砩 > 俏惹 轻阊砦 2021 >  >  俏惹 阊砦砩 嫜砬猪  轻酸撬橇 12 礓琼 2021

## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*阊咭 轻吾硖
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*阡擎礓 胀磔 轻障 轻酸撬橇 佟佗 礓琼 佗贍佗佟






#闾清 轻湘



#轻阊砦 碛挢 汜孢 轻糟轻.. 媲崦嬷勤 输萏 惹崆释窍 扔热 轻酸撬 轻峭阊.
#轻怯势淝萸 蔬汜 歪耷 轻事阊 卺 轻阊砦.. 骀 轻砻 碡轻 轻蹄清硌 惹崾脱 嵬闱砩 轻唔卿.
#谌锨嶷翼 禹 峭阆  (轻障) : 崆 溷磲 後遽轻 面 轻阊砦 徇 湄绒 胀硗 轻耷滏 蒉.
#蓓蔗 谌锨後仨 谥 轻怯势淝萸 : 轻拗砩 磴咪 收陧襄 後蓓萸 嵝徇 崆认 沅 钦锨 轻扪茄 轻胀硗.
#轻遽轻 砣退 阡 面 卿收茄 蓓 轻沣是 勉倾 轻勉.
#轻面智 输萏 蓓 轻鞘颓 扔热 卿晚且 轻怯势淝萸 後遽轻... 淝迫 哑碛 崽渖 阅驿 轻崆谌礓 垌 轻彐巧 硐葳 惹邮耷崾 骓厢 惹徙隧 (轻障).
#嫦 轻砻 : 释骓 轻拗砩 裴 崽渖 徙 舒嵯 融.. 授软 阡 怯叔锨 奕硗 筱 韵窍 後峭阊.
#轻阊砦 礞钦 轻卿收茄鞘 骓哂 缅犴 阊骒 日阪壬 惹阊 轻孺堰礓. 
#. 阋汜 萌媲徂怯 磉嗜 蓓 呷 轻娃磙... 崽卿 轻籴 轻糜嫦.









*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*惹嵴嫜: 轻阊砦 礤涎 堰崾 桃橇 勉倾 阊骓.. 骓谑犴 轻障茄
轻渔锨- 认 轻享 任硎




糖淙 沅 轻徂橇
娃  轻阊砦 萱义 轻饲漤 蓓 轻湘秧 轻渔锨漤 轻沣是摇 卺 陀侨 菅磙 轻缅犴  阊骓 蠕薯躺 (1/0) 阌橇 倾 轻潘漤 卺 邮窍 轻替逖 轻已耷 茹享渖 勉  涎闱洹 惹崦尤孚 轻饲崴 後阌侨奚.

猛岩 逑 轻阊砦 轻嫱硐 涨溱 冕谇儒 轻孺堰礓 醚滏嵯 骓湎 惹涮恰 蓓 轻限磙 65.

嬖逑 轻闳茄巧 潘茄 呷硌 抒酸 蓓 胖勤 轻阊砦 堰薯 桃橇 裴 糖淙 拭徂 涨溱 轻冕谇 轻认磲 谝倾 谇厢 蓓 轻枣 轻饲漤.

嫜葳  轻阊砦 颜硐 裴 7 滢秦 闶障亚 轻恃薯 隳奘恰 蓓 卿寿茄 涫硖 轻窝劓  轻尕漤 涨腿 轻6 滢秦 勉倾 猪蒎 轻缅犴 凿享 蓓闱 侍阆 颜硐 轻缅犴 阊骓  阡 滢厥礓.

嬖逑 试唔 轻阊砦 阍茄呱 谙 崆谌礓 沅 轻认崆痢 卺 衙渝 涨溱 轻冕谇 阃阆 迩糟 轻蔬 媲豳屙 轻庙友 猛阆 谌 轻沅阢 "厝涮".

婷智  轻阊砦 菅丈 轻兽香 轻闳哐 晚 峭视 轻瓦 轻湘犴 轻萸轴 萌 凿 堰嵘  桃橇 沅 阄轻萆 茄蔬仁 阙 阃阆 迩糟 轻蔬省 徇 禹 薯秧 酉 轻哐 萱  轻阊沆 惹嵯揄奚 5.

驷 磙香 轻阊砦 轻孟橇 轻逄驺 轻阖徭群 扔热 轻抒堰 轻添 後勤软 轻缅犴 阊骓 吻丈 崆谌 轻嬗 菅硐 阃阆 涮砣.

孑  轻枣 轻饲漤 咚 轻阊砦 沅 逄驺 容轴 拭徂 轻沐翘 轻郧 轻桃驷 陀礓  轻许 衔 认磲 嵋沩徨 谌 轻哐磴 谌 轻淹沅 媲嵝 饰嵴 沅 阊寝儒 孚哂  哐 阃愉 徨窃 轻蔬省 轻许 酉 蓓 轻阊沆 轻氵枣 抒倾恰 徇 轻哐 崆阌  轻谇阎 蓓 轻限磙 50.



孑  轻限磙 55 猛岩 轻孺堰礓 醚滏嵯 骓湎 惹涮 逑 轻阊砦 轻嫱硐 沅 逄闵  沅巽伞 晚 阊 迩糟 轻蔬 轻哐 崾硌 轻闶媲滔 卺 颓萆 轻珍湘蕖 葆阃  惹涮 卺 碛茄 驺蜒 徨 犴酉 轻梦硌 哐 捩砩 绒香 轻碛鸯 蓓 阊沆 猛阆  轻萸释 软恃.

婷萄 轻阊砦 嗜享犴 融 轻逑荨 菸烟 醚滏嵯 惹淝 驽窃 轻蔬省 嫦吾 谝倾 谇厢 骀滔 阪 卺 轻舒轻.

谜韧  轻阊砦 眠搜 匝怯 逄驺砬 仁冕 谝倾 轻许 视热 蓓 堰嵘 桃橇 饲漤  後阊砦 蓓 轻限磙 68 晚 谘掎 陷勤 阊骓 锨吾 轻珍湘蕖 驷咪 轻颓延 猛阆  软恃 障 轻哐 轻薯 酉襄 猛阆 厝涮 惹嵋擎砩 轻磴潇.

孢窍 谝倾  娩 砦剌 逑萸 闼硌 晚 饰嵴 沅 4 阆禽陧 沅 阊骓 奕 娩 碛挢 锨吾  轻珍湘 驽 蓓 匮磙 後阊沆 崾涫屙 轻闳茄巧 容嬉 轻阊砦 卺 阊骓 (1/0).

嫒邮窍 歪磴/韵窍 帚 轻替嵘 星叔恰 授窍 晚 轻谘 俞软 阙 晚 轻媲享 嫜葳 哚 沅邈 颜硐 裴 滢厥礓 沅 3 闳茄砬.







*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

* 						轻阊砦 硗揶 萱茵 闶媲众鹎 勉倾 轻缅犴 阊骓 

  


 


轻窝劓: 惹 漤嬉
轻闳茄巧 藻鲜 峭视侨 堰崾 桃橇.
娃 轻阊砦 轻窝劓 萱茵 闶媲众鹎 勉倾 滟硌 轻缅犴 阊骓 儒陷 湘  戕侨帷 轻盟漤洹 帚 轻阊歪 轻饲崴 沅 轻湘秧 轻渔锨漤 轻沣是 徇焉  轻尴.



骓享 轻阊砦 容嬉 後勤儒 茄滏嵯 蓓 轻限磙 轻軘57鈥.
嫜葳斍崦豌褦 颜硐 沅 轻滢秦 裴鞌7鈥 滢秦 勉 缅犴 阊骓 菔孓 蓓 滢厥礓.



*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

* 						阆讶 轻阊砦: 嵊 于硐鹎 

 



轻窝劓: 惹 漤嬉
砟啉 轻菅溆 捩沩 娩 垌 于硐 扔热 闱 拖 蓓 闳茄巧 缅犴 阊骓.
泌讶 阆讶 轻阊砦 享享 捩沩摇 阡 谙 于窍叔 戎砬 堰崆 轻桃橇 轻薯  驼 卺礤 菅磙 蓓 闳茄巧 缅犴 阊骓 阍硌鹎 裴 娩 闱 拖 戕徂 眼  轻萱 嫱障 轻滢秦 咔汜绅.



婷智 禹 薯秧 婷豌 厝涮 堰崾 桃橇 峭视儒 轻瓦 蓓 徂橇 缅犴 阊骓 卺 阆茄 轻枣仨.
孓轻 捩沩 蓓 收秧颓黍 轻盟漤鋽 配 鸵礓 後呜媲 轻闶卺奚 柔勤软 雁智 谔 驺豌 轻言硐 阢茄 仨萱选 嫒雾 毋碛.
婷智輸 檬沅 娩 硎泺 轻沁瘦橇 茹 拖 吾轻 轻菔焉 轻闱猪 婷澍 硎泺 鞘吻 扪茄 蓓 勉 迥崆 轻崆谌礓.



媲崦虽礓 萸 轻阊砦 卺 滟硌 缅犴 阊骓 儒陷 湘 严 蓓 轻阊歪 轻饲崴 沅 蓉驷 轻湘秧 轻沣是 犴收哮  隳奘鹎 溶7鈥 滢秦.



*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*阆讶 轻阊砦 "矍秩 仍仙" 嶷香 轻仁 蓓 拗砩 "轻酸撬"


轻渔锨 - 认 轻享 任硎




享享 替沩
萌响  享享 替沩 阆讶 轻阊砦 阎清 阡 孟橇 菅磙 勉倾 轻缅犴 阊骒 媲彷嬉  (1-0) 轻礞 轻潘漤 惹徙淹嵘 轻饲崴 沅 蓉驷 轻湘秧 轻渔锨漤 徇溴 萌响  壑儒 仍娩 轻扪茄 轻许 障 仍娩 3 崆谌礓 碲卿驿 沅 阍哚 授寝享 阙徂  软 轻遽轻 媲徙秧.

孓轻 替沩 蓓 收秧颓 :  "沃淝 闳茄巧 阊骒 融 4 庙倾 沅 拭遽淝 徙淹嵘 闾沔谇 湘秧 轻萌厍帷  驷逍 咔涫 遮壬 徇 轻勉 轻沐 彐 娩淝 菀淝 驺 嗅 蒌弯 阃蓉驿  掎磲丘 崦滗 侵阡 堰崾 桃橇 咩 孟吾淝 娩萦淝 蓓 轻面智 轻遮壬".

婷认 轻阆讶 壑儒 轻韵硐 仍娩 演 崽渖 轻怯势淝荨 怯势淝 轻淝享 轻闶卺 惹後勤软 雁智 谔取 驺豌 轻言硐 嫒雾 毋碛".

婷嬷  "娩 矍秩 崦 轻崆谌礓 轻酸撬 猛是体 认嫜 轻萌厍帷 骓褪翘邈 咝徇  沅饰 轻渔锨洹 孢 渫揶 儒 缅锨蒌恰 驺障 壑软 庙逐 娩 轻扪茄 玩  轻崆谌礓 硎梦 沅 糜孺 崧窝 驺 阏嵬 轻哐 轻渔锨漤 娩 碛阃媲 徨尼橇  轻崆谌礓 柔谌 哐 轻尴".

咔涫 崽渖  轻怯势淝萸 惹释窍 轻哐 轻渔锨漤 奕崾 轻礞 轻潘漤洹 怯势淝 淝享  轻遽轻 软溷 演质 怯势淝 轻阊砦 蓓 拗砩 轻崆谌礓 轻酸撬 轻许 孓阪  後淝享礓 阖嶷 轻沔鱼 轻糖秧 崾吻彷 扪茄 崽渖 面智 轻崆谌礓 轻薯 谜涎  忧绒 瓦闱 惹徙媲蒉 卺 眼壬 轻崆谌礓 蓓 轻嶷 後阊砦.

孢卿 轻酸撬怼 孓 卺 谵嫦 後卿兽轻 徜窍 轻遽轻 算 孓阪 後阊砦.

嫒沔倘  扪茄鞘 轻礞恪 禹哝 卺 淝享 轻遽轻 媲徙秧 轻崽媪 徙瓦闵 轻释唔  轻湘犴 "咔" 蓓 渔碛亚 面 磐轻 轻汜 徙提 鞘颓 轻哐 轻渔锨漤 後滟  蓓.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻怯势淝萸 瘦蔗 蓓 拗砩 酸撬 轻遽轻 媲徙秧


轻渔锨 - 认 轻享 任硎




轻阊砦
奕崾  崽渖 轻怯势淝萸 惹释窍 轻哐 轻渔锨漤 轻礞 轻潘漤洹 怯势淝 淝享  轻遽轻 软溷 演质 怯势淝 轻阊砦 蓓 拗砩 轻崆谌礓 轻酸撬 轻许 孓阪  後淝享礓 阖嶷 轻沔鱼 轻糖秧.

孢卿 轻酸撬 雁智 谔取 驺豌  轻言硐 嫒雾 毋碛 尴 孓阪 卺 谵嫦 後卿兽轻 徜窍 轻遽轻 算 孓阪  後阊砦 奕 娩 碛兽焰 卺 轻轻室倾 阙 轻菅磙 轻靡艳.

孓轻  轻崽渖 蓓 扪茄迩 轻涨涎 轻礞恪 妊魄由 谌 轻谝硪 禹 猛阆 配 崽渖 面智  轻崆谌礓 轻薯 谜涎 忧绒 瓦闱 惹徙媲蒉 卺 眼壬 轻崆谌礓 蓓 轻嶷  後阊砦 崆 俏收钦 徨 蓓 滟 面 耪锨 嗅 轻扪茄.

婷呦 娩 轻扪茄 沅 俏收钦 崽渖 葜 轻沅且谇省 驽 崽渖 垌 沔替仙 蓓 鞘颓 轻哐 轻渔锨漤.

嫒轻闼 棉咽 轻怯势淝萸 谙 俏收钦 崽渖 面智 轻崆谌礓 蓓 阙寝壬 轻阊砦 韧雁卿 沅 轻授寝锨省 媸垩磴 轻崆谌礓 轻酸撬.

嫒沔倘  扪茄鞘 轻礞恪 禹哝 卺 淝享 轻遽轻 媲徙秧 轻崽媪 徙瓦闵 轻释唔  轻湘犴 "咔" 蓓 渔碛亚 面 磐轻 轻汜 徙提 鞘颓 轻哐 轻渔锨漤 後滟  蓓.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*瘦钦磲 沅 徂橇 轻阊砦 倾倾 缅犴 阊骓



Hisham Abdalsamad 

娃 轻阊砦 萱仪 沐闱 阌橇 勉 轻潘漤 卺 缅犴 阊骓 蓓 轻徂橇 轻许 蹄 轻菅磙卿 茹嶷 庞是 轻遽轻 帚 闳茄砬 轻庞孺 轻饲崴 沅 蓉驷 轻湘秧 轻渔锨漤 轻沣是 .

配叔 轻枣 轻面 授窍犴 湘 缅锨 软 轻菅磙礓 孢卿 轻窍橇 萱 轻嬗 软 轻菅磙礓 阙 蒯谇 闶菅奚 後阊砦 湘 呜嫜 卺 阊沆 清犴 阊骓 媲渫昭 轻哐 蓓 嬗 轻汜谌 芹崛 菔亚 枣 轻嶷 轻擎 .

孑 枣 轻嶷 轻饲漤 抒咪 轻阊砦 沅 轻兽香 蓓 轻涫硖 谌 涮沐 轻孺堰礓 醚滏嵯 惹涮 融 侵勤 薯 盅壬 桃橇 峭视儒 耷猪 轻替嵘 .

婷萄 轻体且 轻蒌 绒砬仙 轻菅溆 享享 捩沩 谙 售硌鞘 晚 抒 轻陷 蠕蹄 轻匀侨 轻桃驷 陀礓 认崆 阡 谌锨徇秧 谌锨嵫豌 咩 抒 轻陷 惹徜蹄 嫣享 阪 认崆 阡 轻涮 阃阆 迩糟 轻蔬 咩 陷 轻体且 轻蒌 惹徜蹄 谝倾 谇厢 认磲丘 後涮 轻孺堰礓 醚滏嵯 惹涮 驺 捂鞘磴 轻徂橇 抒 轻陷 惹徜蹄 峭阆 沔屿 抒仍 认崆 阡 轻涮 禹 薯秧 .

孓柔 溴琼 轻徂橇 峭视 瓦 轻闳茄巧 盅壬 桃橇 饲漤 後阊砦 清涎迩 轻阆禽 厝涮 .

嫒轻萱 演 轻阊砦 颜硐 沅 轻滢秦 釘7鈥 蓓 配寿茄 陀 赃骒 轻菅磙 窒 淝享 遽轻 咔限犴 软溷 绒 缅犴 阊骓 蓓 滢厥礓 .

驺 轻沅寿 卿 碲嫦 轻菅磙 後氏秧惹 融 巯 轻醚融橇 庞授锨锨 徙媲体 轻勉 谪妊 礞 轻尤 轻忧嫌 谠 沅 礓琼 帚 闳茄砬 轻庞孺 轻亚融 沅 蓉驷 轻湘秧 轻渔锨漤 轻沣是 .
















*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

* 鸵礓 後梦惹 轻闶卺奚 惹嵫惹陧 谔  阃阆 轻言硐 孚闱 任硎
 捩沩: 眼 轻萱 裴 卿淝 垌 于锨 戎砬 堰崆 轻桃橇 
 轻氵嗜 轻炮崆沩 耷 阆讶  轻阊砦 轻菅溆 享享 捩沩 谵 溴琼 闳茄巧 轻菅磙 倾倾 缅犴 阊骓 媲崾  娃 蓓迩 轻阊砦 轻萱 儒陷 湘 戕侨 崦遽 阊骓 猛岩 轻孺堰礓 醚滏嵯  惹涮 卿 轻菅磙 嶷 融 毋 庙倾 沅 轻阪仙 沅 漤添秧 嫜坫 轻萱 轻礞  裴 配邈 垌 于锨 戎砬 堰崆 轻桃橇  萌响 捩沩 配亿翘 沅 轻梦惹  轻闶卺奚 惹崴崆隧 雁智 谔 驺豌 轻言硐  任硎 毋碛 胖禽 嶷闱 仨萱   弥禽 捩沩 卿 蹄碲 迥崆 轻崆谌礓 邈 崆谌礓 後沅饰 驷徙秧 媲 轻沅饰  媲徙秧 韧翘 徨 吻丈 蓓 阍媲 轻猛阊 蓓 湘 轻闾沔谇 阒磔 配 咆轻  勉 陀 拗砩 轻崆谌礓 犴 蓓 阏嵬 轻崆谌礓 闳礓丘 卿 迥崆 轻崆谌礓  沐沩 後阊砦  後哐 轻渔锨漤 媸沅 轻菅溆 卿 硎 轻胚瘦橇 茹 拖  吾轻 轻菔焉 轻闱猪 媲 硎 攀吻 扪茄 蓓 勉 迥崆 轻崆谌礓.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستئنافات .. تستنكر "التهديد والوعيد" وتطلب تخصيص مقر

  خلال اجتماع "لجنة الاستئنافات" الأول هذا العام تعرفت اللجنة على التهديد  الذي تلقاه "مولانا محمد الحسن الرضي" نائب الرئيس من شخصٍ وصفته "اللجنة"  بالـ "مُعَين".

 وأوضحت اللجنة وصولها  إلى كل بيانات وأرقام هواتف "ذلك الشخص" التي ظل  يستخدمها خلال تهديداته، وأفاد "مولانا عبدالعزيز سيد أحمد" رئيس اللجنة  أنهم يستنكرون هذا السلوك الدخيل على المجتمع السوداني.

 وقررت "الاستئنافات" مخاطبة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالواقعة بكامل  تفاصيلها لإتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية اللازمة رغم أن اللجنة لها كامل الحق  في الدفاع عن نفسها بكافة الطرق القانونية.

 وأكَّدت "الاستئنافات" أنها لن تتأثر بالتهديد أو الوعيد أو الذم أو  المدح؛ لأنها ملزمة بتطبيق اللوائح والقوانين التي توضع أمامها؛ وآلت على  نفسها ألا تتجاوز أي نصٍ ورد في أي لائحة.

 كما رأت "اللجنة" مخاطبة الاتحاد العام، حفاظاً على اسرار عملها، بتخصيص  مكتب منفصل لها بكل متطلباته من أجهزة كمبيوتر وطابعة وخلافه، وتأمل   اللجنة أن ينعقد الاجتماع القادم في هذا المكتب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.



Hisham Abdalsamad 

بيان من زعيم امة المريخ محمد اليأس محجوب

قال تعالي (  انا عرضنا  الامانه  علي السموات والارض  والجبال  فابين ان  يحملنها  واشفقن منها وحملها الانسان  انه كان ظلوما جهولا ) صدق الله العظيم . الاحزاب ايه 72. 
قرار لجنه الاستئنافات لاتخاد كره القدم.....
1. انا علي قناعه تامه  ان الهئيات الرياضيه  من اتحادت محليه  وانديه لكره القدم لو كانت تدرك عندما انتخبت مجلس اتحاد كره القدم برئاسه كمال شداد  وتحت رعايه ومظله  امانه الشباب والرياضه لحزب المؤتمر الوطني المباد  وانه  ليس بقدر وحجم امانه التكليف لما ترددت لحظه واحده  في حجب امانه التكليف من مجلس(الرجل) الواحد
2.فوجئت جماهير الرياضه بشكل عام  وصدمت جماهير المريخ  علي وجه الخصوص بالقرار الظالم الذي اتخذته لجنه الاستئنافات باتحاد كره القدم  والخاص باسئنافي المريخ والهلال 

الخاص بلاعبي المريخ الثلاثه( رمضان ــالرشيد ـ خميس) 
3 ان القرار الذي اصدرته اللجنه المنحازه  بحجه عدم الاختصاص  وتحويل الملف الي لجنه لم تولد بعد وفي رحم الغيب (لجنه فض المنازعات)  ماهو الا مخطط واستهداف  من الاتحاد ممثل في رئيسيه ولجانه وسدنته ضد  كيان المريخ وجماهيره.  
4. ان هذا القرار اامجخف والغير مبرر  يستهدف  وبطريقه مباشره اعاقه مسيره المريخ في مشاركته في البطولات المحليه والقاريه ويستهدف من  اخر جانب تدمير لاعبي المربخ وحرمانهم  من حقوقهم في ممارسه نشاطهم   الذي تكفله لهم القواتين المحليه والدوليه.  
5.ان الاستهداف الممنهج من الاتحاد العام ورئيسه ولجانه لنادي المريخ خلال السنوات الثلاثه الماصيه ما  كان له ان يكون لولا وجود مجلس اداره للنادي لا يمثل عزه وشموخ  وقوه المريخ . مجلس جعل منه مجلس الاتحاد وعلي وجه الخصوص رئيسه حصان طرواده للوصول  الي اهدافه التي تسعي الي تصفيه حسابته الخاصه مع الكيان ولصالخ كيانات اخري.  
6  لقد بلغ السيل الزبي  من الاستهداف الممنهج للاتحاد العام ولجانه للمريخ الكيان  ولجماهيره ولاعبيه  وبصفتي ممثلا لرموز واقطاب النادي  اقول وبالصوت العالي  لجماهير المريخ  بان الكره الان في ملعبهم بعد ان صبرنا كثيرا علي مكابرات ومكايدات واستهداف  الاتحاد وزباتيته لكيانكم العظيم. 
محمد الياس محجوب.

رئيس تادي المريخ السابق.

رئيس مجلس الشوري باسم الجماهير.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوبكر مصطفي : النظام الاساسي منح لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين الحق بالفصل في النزاعات



Hisham Abdalsamad 

كشف ابوبكر مصطفي مقرر لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة ان النظام الاساسي لاتحاد الكرة يعطي للجنه اوضاع اللاعبين الحق بالفصل في النزاعات التي تحدث في الساحه الكروية .

 مشيرا إلي أن القرار الذي أصدرته لجنه الاستئناف حول قرار لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين بخصوص ثلاثي القمة غير صحيح .

 وقال ابوبكر مصطفى : ان المادة 35 الفقرة 2 تمنح للجنة اوضاع اللاعبين الحق في الفصل في النزاعات التي تحدث فى الساحه الكروية .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مباراة الامس

















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يبدأ لاعب المريخ " أحمد حامد التش " اليوم الثلاثاء البرنامج التأهيلي بعد نجاح العملية الجراحيه التي أجريت له بمستشفي اسبيار وغادرها نهار امس الإثنين.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملخص مباراة المريخ واهلي مروي امس 1/ صفر




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يسعى لنفض غبار العثرات أمام الأمل
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





تواصل اليوم الثلاثاء مباريات الجولة الثالثة للدوري السوداني الممتاز، حيث تبرز قمتان،  الأولى بين الهلال والأمل عطبرة، والثانية تجمع الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي شندي.

وعلى  ملعبه الخاص، الجوهرة الزرقاء، سيجد الهلال في مسعاه لتحقيق الفوز الأول،  أمام منافس من العيار الثقيل، وهو الأمل عطبرة، الذي كان الحصان الأسود  للموسم الماضي، بتحقيقه المركز الرابع الذي أهله لخوض منافسات  الكونفيدرالية الإفريقية.

ويحتل الفريق الأزرق الترتيب التاسع، بنقطتين من تعادلين، ولن يقبل بتعثر جديد.

وتعتبر  المباراة تحديا كبيرا لمديره الفني الصربي، زوران مانولوفيتش، الذي لم  يحقق الفوز محليا بعد، لكن الهلال نجح في التأهل لمجموعات دوري الأبطال.

ويُتوقع  أن يدفع زوران، اليوم ، بثلاثي الدفاع، الإيفواري محمد وتارا، والسمؤال  ميرغني، وعبد اللطيف بويا، وثنائي المحور، نصر الدين الشغيل وأبو عاقلة عبد  الله، على أن يلعب كل من، نزار حامد وجيسي لاست وفيني كومبي، في المنطقة  الهجومية.

ويحتل الأمل عطبرة الترتيب الخامس، برصيد 4 نقاط، وسيسعى  لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية لرفع معنويات جماهيره، والتعافي من الوداع المرير  للكونفيدرالية، على يد ساليتاس البوركيني.

وفي  مباراة أخرى، يلعب المريخ الفاشر وهلال الساحل باستاد حليم/شداد، ويحتل  الفاشر الترتيب السادس، برصيد 6 نقاط، بينما يأتي هلال الساحل في المركز  الثامن، برصيد 3 نقاط.

وفي مباراة قمة للمتصدرين، يستضيف الخرطوم الوطني، عصر الثلاثاء باستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء، نظيره الأهلي شندي.

ويتساوى الفريقان في النقاط، برصيد 6 لكل منهما، لكن الوطني يتفوق بفارق الأهداف.

وتعتبر المباراة معركة بين مدربين شابين، وهما إبراهومة من الخرطوم الوطني، وكمال الشغيل من الأهلي شندي.

والمباراة الرابعة اليوم ستلعب عصرا أيضا، وسيكون طرفاها الشرطة القضارف والوافد الجديد توتي.

ويمتلك الشرطة نقطة واحدة، في الترتيب الـ14، ولا رصيد من النقاط لتوتي، الذي يحتل المركز الـ16 والأخير.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* الرجاء يسقط الإسماعيلي ويضرب موعدا مع الاتحاد بالنهائي العربي
* خيتافي يستعيد توازنه بإسقاط إلتشي بثلاثية في الدوري الاسباني
* قرعة كأس إنجلترا: قمة نارية بين يونايتد وليفربول ..وسهلة للسيتي وتشيلسي
* يوفنتوس يعلن تعاقده الرسمي مع عبد الله دابو لاعب نانت الفرنسي
* تأجيل مباراة أستون فيلا وتوتنهام بسبب تفشي فيروس كورونا
* إيفرتون يعلن غياب نجمه كالفيرت ليوين عن مباراة وولفرهامبتون
* 36 إصابة جديدة بكورونا في البريميرليج بين اللاعبين والطواقم الفنية
* مولودية الجزائر يهدر فرصة الاقتراب من الصدارة بعد التعادل مع وهران
* إصابة معقدة تهدد البلجيكي أكسل فيتسل بالغياب عن اليورو
* سولسكاير يلمح لغياب الثلاثي "بوجبا، لوك شاو وليندلوف" عن مواجهة بيرنلي
* سولسكاير: اختبار محفوف بالمخاطر يفصلنا عن صدارة البريميرليج
* فنربخشة يقتسم الصدارة مع بشكتاش في الدوري التركي
* بيراميدز يواصل الترنح ويتعادل مع وادي دجلة بالدوري المصري
* سيميوني: مفاوضات ضم ديمبيلي نجم ليون الفرنسي متقدمة
* صحيفة: الاتجاه لتقليص عدد المحترفين الأجانب في الدوري السعودي
* سانتوس يهزم ساو باولو ويشعل الدوري البرازيلي
* جاتوزو: حققنا فوزًا قبيحًا مثلي.. لن نكون براد بيت دائمًا
* إنترناسيونال يواصل انتصاراته ويقترب من قمة الدوري البرازيلي
* فالدانو لريال مدريد: لا تكرروا سيناريو كريستيانو رونالدو مع راموس
* برايثوايت: لن أرحل.. وخطوة برشلونة لا تخيفني
* مدرب ولفرهامبتون: تفشي كورونا سيقودنا لدوري السوبر
* بوسكيتس: برشلونة أصبح أكثر صلابة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :


❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3


* الهلال (-- : --) الأمل عطبرة 18:15  الملاعب  الخرطوم


* الشرطة القضارف (-- : --) توتي 15:00  الملاعب  الهلال


* الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) أهلي شندي 15:00  الملاعب  الهلال


* مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) هلال الساحل 18:15  الملاعب  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* شيفيلد يونايتد (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد 20:00  beIN 2  محمد بركات


* وولفرهامبتون (-- : --) إيفرتون 22:15  beIN 2  عادل حلو


* بيرنلي (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد 22:15  beIN 1  سوار الذهب


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* غرناطة (-- : --) أوساسونا 20:00  beIN 3  مضر اليوسف


* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) إشبيلية 22:30  beIN 3  رؤوف خليف





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3


* هلال الفاشر (2 : 1) هلال كادوقلي
* أهلي الخرطوم (1 : 0) هلال الأبيض
* حي الوادي نيالا (0 : 0) حي العرب بورتسودان
* المريخ (1 : 0) اهلي مروي

#الترتيب : المريخ (7) الخرطوم (6) أهلي شندي (6) أهلي الخرطوم (5) الأمل (4)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* إلتشي (1 : 3) خيتافي
* هويسكا (0 : 2) ريال بيتيس

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (38) ريال مدريد (37) برشلونة (34) فياريال (32) سوسييداد (30)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* سبيزيا (2 : 1) سامبدوريا

#الترتيب : ميلان (40) انتر ميلان (37) روما (34) يوفنتوس (33) نابولي (31)

..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس_العرب_للاندية  محمد السادس


* الرجاء - المغرب (3 : 0) الإسماعيلي - مصر

#ملحوظة : الرجاء يتأهل لملاقاة اتحاد جدة فى المباراة النهائية

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرجاء البيضاوي يضرب موعداً مع الاتحاد السعودي في نهائي كأس العرب للاندية الابطال  




بعدما قلب تأخره بهدف أمام الاسماعيلي المصري في لقاء الذهاب بثلاثية نظيفة وقع عليها كلاً من : 
محسن متولي 
بين مالانجو
محمود بنحليب





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمات



عاطف السيد

أضحك مع شداد وجبلاية

 الحديث عن عدم إختصاص لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين بفض المنازعات الكروية  كذب صريح  وتضليل وتغبيش لوعي العامة لكسب مصالح شخصية وخدمة اجندة ذاتية تتقاطع من مصالح أخري بعيدا عن القانون والنظم واللوائح 

وهو تطويع القوانين والسلطات والمواقع لخدمة أجندة شخصية. 

مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم فوض لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين بأن تكون هي لجنة فض المنازعات يعني تعمل عمل اللجنتين مع بعض أوضاع لاعبين وفض منازعات ولم يكون لجنة خاصة لفض المنازعات بقرار من المجلس منذ العام  2018م بعد إجازة لائحة أوضاع وإنتقالات اللاعبين وظلت اللجنة  تعمل وفق هذا التفويض واصدرت العديد من القرارات ولم يتحدث أحد عن عدم إختصاصها إلا في هذه القضية لماذا؟!
المعروف ان لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين  (شغالة) ليها اكتر من تلاتة سنة بهذا التفويض اوضاع لاعبين ومنازعات فلما الأمر يتعلق بشكوي الهلال وان عدم تكوين اللجنة (بيلغي) قرار لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين وبخدم الهلال شداد وابو جبل (يقولو) مافي لجنة ولا مفوضين سلطاتها للجنة (ينكرَو حطب) مع العلم بأن لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين مفوضة من مجلس شداد منذ العام 2018. 

الحقيقة هي أن شداد بصفته رئيسا للإتحاد ولإعتبارات خاصة به واضح جدا جدا  إنو عندو إلتزام بخدمة طرف من طرفي الشكوي لذلك خاطبت الأمانة العامة عبر حسن ابو جبل لجنة الإستئنافات العليا المنتخبة في الإتحاد برئاسة عبد العزيز علي سيد أحمد  وبتوجيه مباشر منه وقالت ما عندنا لجنة لفض المنازعات ولم تقل الحقيقة كاملة وهي  ان المجلس فوض لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين لتكون لجنة فض المنازعات حسب ما تنص عليه لائحة اوضاع وإنتقالات اللاعبين كما ان النظام الاساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لسنة 2017م في المادة (35) الفقرة (2) منح الحق للجنة أوضاع اللاعبين إختصاص فض المنازعات ومعلوم للكافة أن النظام الأساسي وقراراته أعلي من شداد ومجلسه فعلي ماذا إستندت لجنة عبد العزيز؟! .

هنالك سؤال جوهري ومهم منذ إنتخاب شداد قبل اربعة سنوات أصبحت المكاتبات الصادرة والواردة بين الإتحاد والغير والشكاوي تتم عن طريق الأمين العام حسن ابو جبل فتأتي له اولا ويحولها لجهات الإختصاص في مجلس الإدارة او لجنة الإستئنافات المنتخبة أو لجنة الإنضباط المنتخبة او لجنة المسابقات او لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين فكان الأمين طوال هذه السنوات يحول قضابا المنازعات للجنة اوضاع اللاعبين وتفصل فيها فإذا كانت اللجنة غير مختصة لماذا كان يحول لها الشكاوي ولماذا تغير الموقف وهل نسي التفويض الذي منحه المجلس للجنة اوضاع اللاعبين أم انه لا يستطيع ان يواجه شداد بالحقيقة ويفعل له ما يريد وينسي واجباته كامين عام للإتحاد ويعمل كسركتير خاص لشداد ينفذ له أجندته الشخصية. 

(نكران) شداد وابو جبل الذي هو مقرر مجلس الإدارة  بتفويض لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين لتكون لجنة فض المنازعات  للجنة الإستئنافات يعني ببساطة شديدة ان قرار لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين باطل لعدم الإختصاص وإلغاءقراراتها وتكوين لجنة لفض المنازعات لتفصل في القضية من الأول والاغرب من ذلك ان الناديين ذكرا في إستئنافهما للجنة الإستئنافات أن اللجنة غير مختصة بالنظر في المنازعات لكن الهلال سبق المريخ بالإستئناف الامر الذي يعني ان المريخ (جاري) الهلال في حيثيات الشكوي.

عادي في اتحاد الكرة ممكن يتغير المحضر وتتكتب خطابات بخلاف ما يقرره مجلس الإدارة مثلما كان يحدث في قضية المريخ ايام الجمعية العبثية ون وتو (خطابات من المجلس إعادة إجازة النظام الأساسي حسب قرار المجلس ومن شداد وابو جبل  تأكيد إجازة حسب رغبة شداد وإلتزامه مع مدثر خيري).

شخصيا لا أستغرب ما يحدث من شداد فهذا هو منهجه وطريقته في إدارة الأزمات يتحدث علي القيم والمبادئ وهو ابعد ما يكون عنها يتمشدق بالنزاهة ولا يطبقها يتبجح بمناصرة الحق ويدعم غيره (وبفلق رأسنا) بالقانون والنظم واللوائح وهو آخر من يلتزم بها ويطبقها يدعو للمؤسسية وإحترام القرارات ويغيبها ويتجاوزها وإن لم يفعل ذلك لما كان شداد الذي نعرفه.

المؤسف ان مجلس إدارة الإتحاد العام نواب شداد وأعضاء المجلس يعلمون بكل شئ ولكن لا يستطيعون مواجهته ليس خوفا منه ولكن من أجل مصالحهم الخاصة اللجان الخارجية والبعثات الدولارية  السفريات الدولية إذا قادوا ضده صراع يعني تجميده وربما ذهاب المجلس بأكمله وستتوقف هذه المصالح فيما تبقي من عمر المجلس فإختاروا الإنحناء للعاصفة لإكمال المدة المتبقية خاصة بعد وصول القمة لمرحلة المجموعات بدوري الابطال إفريقيا وهذا يعني ان هنالك ثمانية رحلات وبالتالي ثمانية روساء بعثات وإلاف الدولارات لذا لن يتجرؤا علي مواجهته. 

ونأسف ونتحسر أن تكون شخصيات بقامة اللواء عامر عبد الرحمن  و نصر الدين حميدتي والفاتح باني ومحمد جلال وميرفت حسين ومحمد حلفا ومعتز الشاعر ومعتصم عبد السلام وحسين ابو قبة ورمزي يحي والدخيري وسعد الله وعبد الرحيم حماد ضمن هذا المجلس الفاشل الذي يترأسه دكتاتور الكرة السودانية سداد  ولا يستطيعون مواجهته وحسمه رغم قناعتهم الكبيرة بانه لا يستحق ان يكمل دورته الحالية وسيقودهم إلى مذبلة التأريخ غير مأسوفا عليهم.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو
إعتصام الاتحاد العام
  â—‰القرار الذي خرجت به لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، والذي  تم بموجبه إعادة قضية ثلاثي المريخ رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس  للمربع الأول؛ يعتبر قرار (طبيعي جداً) ومتوقع من جانب الاتحاد العام  ولجانه المختلفة، في ظل الاستهداف الواضح الذي يتعرض له الزعيم وفي ظل  الصمت المخجل من مجلس ومجتمع المريخ، والذي فيما يبدو أنه استسلم للامر  الواقع واصبح علي استعداد لتقديم (خده الايسر) ليتقبل ضربات الإتحاد العام  القادمه بكل رحابة صدر.

 â—‰قمة الاستهتار والاحتقار ما يتعامل به الاتحاد العام مع نادي المريخ وهو  يمارس المماطلة في حسم قضية ثلاثة من اعمدة الفريق والمنتخب الوطني، بغرض  (تدميرهم) تماماً، كما فعل من قبل مع الثنائي فاروق جبره وبكري المدينة.

 â—‰فقد المريخ الثلاثي المذكور لفترة طويلة من الزمن بقرار من لجنة اتضح  (فجأة) انها لا تملك الحق في إصدار قرارات في حق اللاعبين، والاندية كما  جاء بالامس من خلال إجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني.

 â—‰الأسواء من كل ذلك أن قضية الثلاثي تم تحويلها إلى لجنة فض النزاعات  والتي لا يعلم احد حتى الان موعد تكوينها، وقد يتم تكوينها بعد عام أو أكثر  حسب ما يحكم به مزاج ديناصور الكرة السودانية كمال شداد.

 â—‰حتى إذا افترضنا جدلاً، ان قضية اللاعبين الثلاثة قد حُسمت لصالح وصيف  الدورى الممتاز، فكيف سيتم إعتماد الثلاثي في كشف الوصيف الذي تُجري فيه  (عمليات سمكرة) على اعلى مستوى، حتى لا يفقد آخر اللاعبين الداخلين  لكشوفاته؟

 â—‰ما يحدث من جانب الإتحاد العام تجاوز مرحلة الاستهداف، ووصل لمرحلة  (الاحتقار) لمجتمع المريخ و مجلس الادارة الذي قدم أعضائه برئاسة الاكذوبة  الحمراء آدم سوداكال التهنئة للإتحاد العام ورئيسه كمال شداد بمناسبة تإهل  الزعيم للمجموعات، وتناسوا ان من يقدمون له التهاني، يسعى صباح كل يوم جديد  لوضع العراقيل أمام النادي وتدمير نجومه بطريقة لا يقبلها أي عقل سليم  ومعافى.

 â—‰القضية الآن اصبحت قضية كل مريخابي غيور لا يقبل أن يُهان ناديه من جانب  شرذمة من قادة الاتحاد العام تدين بالولاء والطاعة للمعسكر الاخر دون حياة  أو مواربة.

 â—‰لا نريد ان نرى او نسمع مزيداً من التصريحات والتهديد والوعيد الذي أغرى  الاتحاد العام ولجانه لممارسة مزيداً من الاستخفاف بالاحمر، نريد ان نرى من  كل مجتمع المريخ بياناً بالعمل يُعيد الامور لنصابها الصحيح دون الخروج من  النص.

 â—‰القضية الآن كما ذكرت ليست قضية فئة معينة من جمهور المريخ، بل هي قضية  كل شخص ينبض قلبه بحب الزعيم ويجب ان تتحول قضية ثلاثي المريخ بالإضافة  لقضية اللاعب طيفور إلي قضية رأي عام حتى نلفت نظر الجميع إلى حجم الدمار  الذي يمارسه شداد وشلته من تدمير ممنهج للكرة السودانية.

 â—‰علي مجتمع المريخ ان يمارس حقه الطبيعي في التعبير عن رفض الممارسات  القذرة من جانب إتحاد عام لا يستحق الإحترام بالطرق التي يكفلها القانون.

 â—‰كما اتمني ان تكون الوقفة هذه المره مختلفة تماماً عن كل الوقفات  الاحتجاجية السابقة امام مباني الاتحاد العام والتي لم يتجاوز المشاركين  فيها عدد أصابع اليد الواحدة واستعان القائمين علي امرها بعدد من الأطفال  في منظر مهين لمجتمع المريخ.

 â—‰نريده إعتصاماً تاريخياً أمام مباني اتحاد كرة القدم يُعيد الامور  لنصابها الصحيح ويضع كل متطلع ومستهدف للاحمر في مكانه الطبيعي، حتى يعلم  كل خفافيش الظلام ان للصمت حدود وان ليل الظلم لا بد أن ينجلي.

 â—‰وإن كانت الثورة السودانية قد إقتلعت حكم الكيزان الذي استمر 30 عاماً من  الظلم ، فإن (ثورة شعب المريخ) قادرة علي اقتلاع إتحاد الخذي والعار  وإرساله إلى مذبلة النسيان غير مأسوف عليه.

 â—‰اتمنى ان تشارك كل مكونات المجتمع الأحمر في إعتصام الاتحاد العام  المفتوح حتى إعادة الحقوق لأهلها بقيادة المكونات الجماهيرية بمختلف  مسمياتها.

 â—‰ولنتذكر ان القضية الحالية هي قضية (كرامه) للزعيم في المقام الأول،  وأكاد اجزم ان هذه القضية لو كانت تخص الوصيف لتم حسمها في وقت وجيز جداً  خوفاً ورعباً من مجتمع الوصيف بكل مكوناته (بكل اسف).

 â—‰مالم يرى قادة الاتحاد العام (العين الحمراء) من أهل المريخ فلن يعودوا  لصوابهم وسيظلون في ضلالهم واستهدافهم للأحمر إلى ان يرث الله الأرض ومن  عليها.

 آخر الكلام

 إعتصام الاتحاد العام واجب على كل مريخي غيور.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسلّمي : اسمي مطروح على قائمة "سيمبا التنزاني" وأنتظر رد هلال الأُبيِّض

  أوضحَ مدرب المريخ الأسبق - التونسي "أمين المسلّمي" في تصريحٍ خصّ به #سبورتاق حقيقة المفاوضات بينه وبين نادي "الهلال الأُبيِّض".

 المسلمي قال: "تواصل معي أحد أعضاء مجلس إدارة الهلال الأُبيِّض وأخبرني  نيتهم حول التعاقد معي؛ وأنهم يقدّرون موهبتي، وما قدمتُه خلال الفترة  الوجيزة من الإضافة لنادي المريخ وأخبرني بأنهم يطمحون لنفس المشروع  والمبدأ".

 وأضاف: "رحبتُ بالأمر بلا شك؛  نظراً لمحبتي لدولة السودان، وشعبها  العزيز؛ على الرغم من صعوبة العيش وظروف العمل،  إلاَّ أنه من الشرف لي،  وإثراءً لمسيرتي، العودة للتدريب في الدوري السوداني الممتاز عبر بوابة  نادٍ مُحترم، يلعب الأدوار المتقدمة، ويطمح للتتويج محلياً و قارياً".

   وأردف: "قدمتُ لهم شروطي التي تُعتبر شروطاً طبيعية وعادية، براتبٍ  شهريٍ معقول؛ وشرط آخر يتمثل في حالة طلب المريخ الاستعانة بخدماتي -وقتها-  ينتهي التعاقد بيننا؛ وحالياً أنتظر منهم الرد".

 وأشار التونسي إلى تفاوضه مع الفريق "التنزاني" قائلاً: "بالنسبة لفريق  سيمبا التنزاني؛ اتصلت بي نائبة الرئيس وأرادت التعرّف على شخصيتي، فضلاً  عن مشروعي الرياضي، والطموح و اسلوبي في التعامل مع لعب كرة القدم".

 وأستطرد: "المكالمات بيننا جاءت في صورة تعارف واختبارات؛ بعدها أخبرتني  أنها معجبةً بطريقة تفكيري، وأنهم -في النادي- يتقاسمون الكثير من نقاط  التفكير  معي، خاصةً عندما أقنعتهم بمدى دِرايتي بالمنافسين الثلاث في  مجموعتهم بدوري أبطال إفريقيا".

 وأختَتَم المسلّمي حديث قائلاً: "اسمي حالياً مطروح بين قائمة المدربين  على طاولة رئيس نادي سيمبا التنزاني وهو من سيتخذ القرار النهائي".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة ـــ مأمون أبوشيبة 




قرار خبيث بإعدام ثلاثي المريخ !

شخصياً لا أنتظر أي خير للمريخ من لجنة تعاونية.. بل لم استبعد أن تحكم اللجنة لصالح الهلال وتحول له اللاعبين لولا تلك المادة الصريحة في لائحة انتقالات اللاعبين بالفيفا التي تمنح اللاعب الذي يوقع عقدين حرية اختيار النادي الذي يريده.
* إلغاء قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين وتحويل الملف للجنة فض النزاعات التي لا وجود لها قرار خبيث ومطبوخ الغرض منه تجميد نشاط لاعبي المريخ الثلاثة لأطول فترة ممكنة وقد تستمر لأكثر من عام بعد أن تعطل نشاط اللاعبين الثلاثة حتى الآن ما يقارب ثلاثة شهور.. وكذلك تجميد لاعب المنتخب الوطني الشاب عمار طيفور من دون أي سبب..
* طالما أن قرار لجنة الاستئناف قد صدر وطالما لا توجد لجنة فض نزاعات.. فعلى نادي المريخ المسارعة برفع القضية للفيفا على أن يركز النادي على نقطة فسخ لاعبي المريخ لعقودهم مع الهلال لأسباب أخلاقية..
* إذا سألوا لاعبي المريخ عن أسباب فسخ عقودهم مع الهلال فلتكن الإجابة.. الهلال استغل الفترة الحرة وعرض علينا مبالغ كبيرة للتعاقد معه ولم نمانع، ولكن طلبنا عدم الإعلان عن الاتفاق إلا بعد نهاية منافسة الدوري لأننا لاعبين للمريخ وأمامنا مباراة حاسمة على بطولة الدوري مع الهلال.
* للأسف يوم المباراة الختامية الحاسمة لبطولة الدوري ونحن نرتدي شعار المريخ ونتأهب لمواجهة الهلال فوجئنا بنادي الهلال يخل بالاتفاق الأخلاقي حيث أعلن عبر الأسافير بأنه تعاقد معنا مما عرضنا لحرج شديد مع نادينا المريخ بل تهددت سلامتنا ونحن في معسكر المريخ فقد كانت هناك جماهير للمريخ حول المعسكر.. ولأن الهلال أخل بالاتفاق الأخلاقي لهذا قررنا إلغااء الاتفاق معه والبقاء مع نادينا المريخ.. 
* خطوة الهلال بإعلان الاتفاق مع لاعبي المريخ قبل ساعات من موعد مباراة القمة الحاسمة لبطولة الدوري.. غرضه إحداث زعزعة في المريخ وحتى يتم ابعاد اللاعبين عن المباراة ليسهل للهلال كسب بطولة الدوري..
* هذه الأسباب الوجيهة لإلغاء العقد مع الهلال يمكن أن تمنع معاقبة اللاعبين بالإيقاف والاكتفاء بالغرامات فقط والفترة الطويلة التي توقف فيها نشاط اللاعبين مع نادي المريخ والمنتخب السوداني حتى الآن..
* المفترض أن يفوض الاتحاد لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين لفض النزاعات بين الأندية حول اللاعبين.. وفكرة تفويض لجنة الانضباط لفض النزاعات حول اللاعبين فكرة بليدة وبلهاء مثل فكرة فرض اللاعبين السنيين على الأجهزة الفنية.. 
* تفويض لجنة الانضباط لفض النزاعات سيعقد القضية لأن هذه اللجنة تتكون من غلاة مشجعي الهلال وتستهدف المريخ بشكل قبيح ويكفي ما فعلته هذه اللجنة ببكري المدينة البرئ..

مباراة كشفت الكثير

* مباراة المريخ وأهلي مروي أمس كشفت الكثير من السلبيات والايجابيات في المريخ..
* هناك ضعف واضح في صناعة اللعب.. وفي كل يوم تتأكد الخسارة الفادحة للمريخ بإصابة التش..
* لا توجد تكتيكات هجومية مرسومة مثل فتح اللعب على الجناحين وعكس الكرات.. فالأداء كان أشبه بالدافوري كل لاعب يلعب على هواه..
* لا يوجد تدريب على تنفيذ الركلات الحرة في منطقة الخصم.. ولا يوجد تدريب لإجادة تنفيذ ركلات الجزاء ولا تحديد لاعبين بعينهم وترتيبهم.. وتكفي الطريقة العئوائية التي خطف بها طبنجة الكرة لتنفيذ الركلة الثانية..   
* طبنجة يلعب بالقدم اليسرى فسهل للحارس أحمد بيتر توقع التسديدة على يمينه وبالفعل تصدى لها.. 
* أذكر قبل حوالي 40 عاماً في ملحمة المريخ والأهلي المصري التاريخية بالقاهرة كسب المريخ ركلة جزاء وأخذ كابتن عمار خالد (الأعسر) الكرة لتنفيذ الركلة فذهب كابتن الأهلي محمود الخطيب للحارس ثابت البطل وهمس له بأن عمار أعسر وأن يتوقع التسديدة على يمينه وبالفعل ارتمى ثابت على يمينه فصد تسديدة عمار.. والمباراة تلفظ أنفاسها ومتعادلة سلبياً كانت الكرة مع لاعب المريخ صلاح الأمين داخل منطقة الجزاء وحاول تشتيتها للخارج وهنا ارتمي المهاجم طاهر أبوزيد بجسمه كله على ساق صلاح الأمين ليسقط اللاعبان معاً فاحتسب الحكم المتربص ركلة جزاء ظالمة لصالح الأهلي نفذها محمود الخطيب ليكسب الأهلي بهدف سارقاً عرق لاعبي المريخ.. وسط سخرية الملايين الذين تابعوا المباراة في التلفزيون.. 
* إضاعة المريخ لركلتي جزاء أمس يؤكد إن قوميز ليس بالمدرب الداهية الذي يتحسب لكل شيء..
* كشفت المباراة إن اليافع الجزولي أفضل بكثير من خيال المآتة كريمو..
* وكشفت المباراة إن عزام لاعب ما ساهل رغم ضعف بنيته وقصر قامته.. وقد قدم عزام أجمل لقطة عندما انطلق بالكرة من جانب منتصف الملعب وتخطى بمهارة خمسة من لاعبي الأهلي ولحظة انفراده بالمرمى تم تعطيله من الخلف ولكن الحكم أبوشنب لم يجد الشجاعة لاحتساب ركلة جزاء ثالثة للمريخ رغم وضوح الحالة!!
* بالمزيد من المشاركات يمكن أن يعوض عزام غياب الساحر التش..
* على مدرب المريخ تثبيت تمبش في طرف الدفاع الأيسر كتجهيز لمباراة الأهلي القاهري الذي يركز على تكتيك الهجوم بالأطراف.. وإذا شارك بيبو في طرف الدفاع أمام الأهلي بالقاهرة الرماد كال حماد..
* يلعب المريخ مباراته التالية أمام الأمل عصر بعد غدٍ الخميس.. ولا ندري لماذا برمجت المباراة عصراً..  بينما يلعب الهلال مع التبلدي يوم الجمعة ليلاً..
* في الاسبوع الذي يليه يلعب المريخ مع هلال التبلدي بالطبع بينما يلعب الهلال مع توتي.. والأسبوع الذي يليه يلعب الهلال مع أهلي شندي بينما يلعب المريخ مع ..... طبعا عارفين..
* تنتهي البرمجة المعلنة هنا أما البرمجة التي لم تصدر بالطبع سيلعب المريخ مع أهلي شندي.. حد يغالط؟








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوضحَ مدرب المريخ الأسبق - التونسي "أمين المسلّمي" في تصريحٍ خصّ به #سبورتاق حقيقة المفاوضات بينه وبين نادي "الهلال الأُبيِّض".




المسلمي قال: "تواصل معي أحد أعضاء مجلس إدارة الهلال الأُبيِّض وأخبرني نيتهم حول التعاقد معي؛ وأنهم يقدّرون موهبتي، وما قدمتُه خلال الفترة الوجيزة من الإضافة لنادي المريخ وأخبرني بأنهم يطمحون لنفس المشروع والمبدأ".

وأضاف: "رحبتُ بالأمر بلا شك؛  نظراً لمحبتي لدولة السودان، وشعبها العزيز؛ على الرغم من صعوبة العيش وظروف العمل،  إلاَّ أنه من الشرف لي، وإثراءً لمسيرتي، العودة للتدريب في الدوري السوداني الممتاز عبر بوابة نادٍ مُحترم، يلعب الأدوار المتقدمة، ويطمح للتتويج محلياً و قارياً".








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سهام حمراء ــــ أيمن الكناني




أنتصرنا ولكن

*واصل المريخ طريقة بسلام وكسب جولة ملوك الشمال بهدف يتيم في مباراة كانت دون الوسط.

*مباراة استخدم فيها الفرنسي خطة لعب 4:1:3:2 والتي يفترض فيها ان تمنح الوسط القوة اللازمة .

*ولكنها كانت خصمآ علي الفريق لضعف فاعلية الثنائي التكت وارنولد بانغا صاحب الهدف الوحيد .

*كانت المقدمة الهجومية فقيرة وسيف تيري وعبدالكريم يشتركان في الخانات في عدة دقائق ليس هنالك توجيه من داخل الملعب او خارجة .

*وحتي نقطة الضوء الوحيدة في الدقائق الاولي ضربة الجزاء اهدرها سيف تيري بكل رعونة.

*تلك هي واحدة من أهم اسباب مشاكل اللاعب السوداني وهي المدح المبالغ فيه والاحتفاء وانتفخ تيري وكان يقدل في الملعب وكانه طاؤوس .

*شوط اول لم يعرف شئ غير الهرجلة والتوهان من الفرقة المريخية مما اتاح لاهلي مروي التحرر وازعاج دفاعات المريخ.

*كان فقد ضياء واضحآ في وسط الملعب ولو انه كان برفقة الموهوب التاج لتغير شكل اللعب كثيرآ.

*فالبديل لم يكون مناسبآ وهنا اقصد كردمان والذي مال كثيرآ لاستخدام الضرب وكاد ان يصيب نفسه في عدد من الكرات المشتركة مع الخصم.

*فاكتفي الفرنسي بتوجيه كرنقو فقط والصراخ في وجهة وتناسي او نسي بقية اللاعبين وهم يخرمجون في الملعب.

*الفرنسي يحتاج الي تغير طريقتة ويجب ان يقف علي خط الملعب ولا يكتفي فقط بالجلوس والصراخ في بعض الاحيان.

*ويحتاج ان يكون حاسمآ في خياراته وان يتخذ قرارة في نفس الوقت فلا يعقل ان نري وجدي يجري عمليات الإحماء طوال زمن الشوط الاول .

*وهو لايريد ادخاله فواضح انه متردد او فضل الانتظار ووجد نفسه متسرعآ.

*انتهي الشوط الاول بخرمجته تلك ولم يكون هنالك جديد يقال او يشأر اليه .

*وبين الشوطين دفع بلاعب الشباب الجزولي نوح بديلآ لزميلة عبدالكريم وكان اوجب ان يجري عدد من التغيرات ولكنه فضل الانتظار .

*استمر شوط اللعب الثاني والذي شهد الهدف الوحيد من توقيع ارنولد بانغا الذي كان تائهآ بعيدآ عن مستوياته الاولي .

*وبعدها هدي الله المدرب ودفع بالثنائي عزام ووجدي وتغير شكل اللعب كثيرآ وشهدنا نشاط في الملعب.

*وضربة جزاء اخري نتحصل عليها وتهدر بنفس الطريقة من السوء وهذة المرة كانت من نصيب طبنجة .

*لا ادري هل عقم تشكيل المريخ من وجود لاعب متخصص في ضربات الجزاء لكي نهدر في مباراة مثل هذة ضربتي جزاء .

*ماذا يفعل المدرب ولاعبيه في تمارينهم اذآ وكل من تقدم لتسديد ضربة جزاء يهدرها برعونة وهضم حقوق من اجتهد وجلبها لنا .

*وتواصل التوهان في شوط اللعب الثاني والتكت وجد نفسه والمرمي خاليآ بعد عرضية جميلة من الواعد الجزولي ولكنه فضل ان يعانق القائم والكل مستغرب .

*وضح جليآ ضعف المخزون البدني مما أثر علي اللياقة الذهنية لعدد كبير من اللاعبين وبلغت نسبة التمرير الي الخصم 60%.

*كسبنا المباراة نعم بهدف ولكنها رسمت لنا الف استفهام عن مستوي المجموعة ككل لم يكون هنالك لاعب مميز في الفرقة غير التاج يعقوب .

*والذي انصفتة الاقدار اخيرآ بعد ان صبر كثيرآ في دكة البدلاء التاج لاعب هادئ يجيد التمرير والافتكاك بكل هدوء ورزانة.

*والواعد عزام عادل الذي حرك جهة اللعب اليسري بعد دخوله فاحتسبت له ركلة جزاء وظلمة الفاضل ابوشنب في اخري ولكن اقول ان الوقت مازال باكرآ لكي نحكم علي عزام فيحتاح للمزيد من الصقل والعمل لكي نطلق عليه لقب التش الجديد.

*لاتظلموا اللاعب وتحملوه فوق طاقتة فالبون شاسع مابين التش وعزام .

*نتمني ان لا يطوي المدرب صفحة مباراة اليوم بل يقف عليها ويعمل علي تصحيح الاخطاء التي لاتعد ولاتحصي .

*لم اكون راضيآ عن الحضور الجماهيري للمباراة وصافرات وعبارات الاستهجان ينالها لاعب الشباب عبدالكريم .

*وردد بعضهم نفس العبارة والجملة انه يلعب باسم شقيقة الغربال فقط .

*ولكن ماذا نفعل مع من يدفنون رؤوسهم في الرمال مثل النعام ولايصدحون بقول الحقيقة في وجه الجهاز الفني الذي يتحمل كل ذلك .

*عبدالكريم عندما اتي كان هدافآ لدوري الشباب وهدافآ لمنتخبنا الوطني للشباب ايضآ لم ياتي فقيرآ من الاهداف ولم ياتي لكي تتم تجربته .

*ولكن الجهاز الفني والقطاع الرياضي في الفريق الاول جبان ويريد اشراكهم فقط من اجل المشاركة خوفآ من لائحة البطولة .

*كتبتها سابقآ وسوف اكررها الان عند عودة اللاعبين الشباب من بطولة سيكافا كانوا الاحق بالتواجد مع الفريق الاول في التمارين والمباريات الودية وفي المعسكرات .

*وبالاخص الثلاثي عبدالكريم والجزولي وناجي لانهم من ضمن لاعبي الكشف الافريقي اما ان تتركهم ليلعبوا ويتمرنوا مع الشباب فذاك ظلم لهم .

*فهم احق بالمشاركة من الثلاثي الموقوف رمضان وبخيت وحمو والذين لم يغيبوا عن اي مشاركة ودية.

*وعن السؤال لماذا يشاركون لن تجد اجابة وان وجدتها فهي غير مقنعة ومضحكة بان المدرب بكون ماعارفهم موقوفين .

*لن يصدق احد مثل هذا الهراء فكل مدرب ومنذ اول يوم يستلم كشوفاتة ويتعرف علي لاعبيه ومراكز لعبهم ويتم تنويرة بكل كبيرة وصغيرة .

*ولكن ماذا نقول مع جهاز لايدري شئ ومن هم في تشكيلة يدعون انهم يعرفون كل شئ .

*الان وقد اتضحت الرؤية في ملف الثلاثي وزالت عثرة حرماننا من التسجيل يجب علي المجلس والجهاز الفني البحث عن مكامن الخلل وجلب لاعبين يضافون للكشف الافريقي لمقبل المباريات .

*فمباراة الاهلي دقت ناقوس الخطر فينا وبثت فينا الرعب حتي صرنا نسأل انفسنا كيف يكون حالنا اذا قابلنا ثلاثي المجموعات بنفس هرجلة الامس. 

*سهم غائر*

*هل تنصفنا الاقدار ويذهب الثلاثي للهلال اتمناها من اعماق قلبي .

*فالمريخ تاريخ ولانقبل ان يلوثه لاعبين فضلوا الند عليه.

*سهم أخير*

*استاد المريخ ومفخرته تمضي العمليات فيه بنشاط وهمة ولكنها مازالت منقوصة للان .

*الشكر لكل من اجتهد ودعم بماله ووقتة لكي تعود للاستاد سيرته الاولي .

*العمل في أرضية الملعب يمضي بافضل مايكون وهنالك بشريات فيه .

*المضمار الكل شمر عن سواعد الدعم وتجري عمليات جمع التبرعات من عشاق الاحمر الوهاج.

*شكرآ لتنظيم التعبئة المريخية والذي يدعم المضمار بمليون جنيه سوداني (مليار) فرفاق شيخ العرب مرتضي الشيخ بتري فتحوا الطريق ومهدوة لبقية التنظيمات .

*فهل نراها في مقبل الايام وهي داعمة لبقية المرافق والمنشأت فالاستاد ليس ارضية ملعب ومضمار فقط .

*فهو يحتاج الي عمل كبير ومن هنا اشد علي عضد المريخي الجميل المجمر وهو يطلق مبادرة ان يشتري كل مريخي كرسي او اكثر لكي يتم ترميم الملعب .

*مثل هذة المبادرات هي مانصبو اليه ومااجمل التنافس بين القروبات في وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي والتنظيمات المريخية  وحتي روابط المهجر .

*ولاانسي دعم رابطة الشرقية بالمملكة العربية السعودية وهي تقدم للفريق الاول شعار جميل .

*شعار لكي يضاف لخزائن ملابس لاعبينا ولنري الفريق بشكل مغاير في مباريات المجموعات .

*شكرآ لكل من اقتطع من قوت اولادة لكي يدعم معشوقة المريخ وشكرآ لكل من قدم مبادرة حتي وان لم تنال حظها من التنفيذ والاهتمام.

*صحوة المجتمع المريخي دليل عافية وهي كافية ان تخبر الجميع ان المريخ بابنائة ولايضيره ان يكون علي سدة حكمة مجلس فاشل فهم لن يركنوا له ويقفون ليشاهدوا كل شئ جميل ينهار .

*ختامآ:*

*مريخنا العظيم أنت نجمآ في السماء*








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ .. ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻣﻠﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﻔﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﺶ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ.






____________''___________'"____________



ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ 21.. ﻋﺎﻣﺎً ﻧﺸﺄ ﻓﻰ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﻴﺒﺔ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﺛﻢ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﻞ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ ﻭﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺘﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺍﺛﺎﺭ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻠﺔ ﺿﺠﺔ ﻛﺒﺮﻯ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺗﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺪﻯ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻻﻗﺮﺏ ﻟﺨﻄﻒ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻻﺳﺮﻉ ﻓﻰ ﺿﻤﺔ ﻟﻜﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺑﺮﻫﻦ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻋﻠﻮ ﻛﻌﺒﻪ ﻭﻋﺰﻣﻪ ﻭﺍﺻﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺑﺼﻤﺘﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻳﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻠﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻝ ﻓﻘﺪ ﻣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺤﻴﻞ ﻣﻬﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻭﻏﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻤﻊ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺮﺡ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺴﻤﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻭﺧﻠﻴﻔﺘﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺶ ﺳﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻓﻰ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﻭﺳﺮﻋﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﺘﺮﺍﻕ ﻟﻴﺰﻋﺰﻉ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﻣﺮﻭﻯ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﺐ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻐﻮﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺼﺪﻯ ﻟﻄﻠﻌﺎﺕ ﺍﺭﻧﻮﻟﺪ ﺑﺎﻧﻘﺎ ﻭﺍﺧﺘﺮﺍﻗﺎﺕ ﺳﻴﻒ ﺗﻴﺮﻯ ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﺍﻡ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻭﺭﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﻄﻼﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻭﻏﺔ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻣﻨﺢ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻓﻰ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻌﺎﻧﻰ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻮﻙ ﺍﻹﺭﻫﺎﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺸﺘﺖ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﻨﻲ ﻭﺗﺰﺍﻳﺪﺕ ﺃﺧﻄﺎﺀ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻃﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻔﻴﺔ ﻭﺣﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺎﻟﺐ ﺩﻓﺎﻋﻲ ﻫﻤﻪ ﺇﺧﺮﺍﺝ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﺎﻃﻘﻪ ﻭ ﺍﻧﻌﻜﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﻭﺳﻂ ﻭﻫﺠﻮﻡ ﻣﻠﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻝ ﻓﺎﻓﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ ﻟﻠﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺮ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺰﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻤﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻻﻳﺠﺎﺑﻰ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺗﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﻓﻊ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﺪ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺪﺧﻼﺕ ﺍﻹﻳﺠﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﺮﺍﻭﻏﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻋﺰﺯﺕ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﺭﺗﺒﺎﻙ ﻓﻰ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻮﻙ ﺑﺈﺻﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺧﺘﺮﺍﻕ ﻣﺴﺘﺨﺪﻣﺎ ﻣﻬﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﻭﻗﻮﺓ ﻋﺰﻳﻤﺘﻪ ﻓﻜﺴﺮ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺤﻮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺻﺎﺣﺒﺖ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻟﻴﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻋﻦ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻭﻳﺤﺠﺰ ﻣﻜﺎﻧﻪ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻠﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﻔﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﺶ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



بيان هام لجماهير المريخ الوفية
الظلم طلمات وقصاده النار.
 الان اكتملت حلقات التدمير بعد  مضي ثلاثة أشهر لقضية لاعبي المريخ مورست فيها كل أنواع  التسويف. اجتماعات تعلن وتؤجل لأسباب واهية وغير منطقية. اليوم تم تحويل القضية للجنة وهمية وغير موجودة أصلا والقصد إطالة أمد القضية و تدمير اللاعبين نفسيا وفنيا وحرمان المريح منهم والذي يخوض إستحقاقات قارية ومحلية.
والآن أصبح  التأمر  في رابعة النهار وتحدي سافر للكيان        
 ونعتبر كل ذلك تعدي على شرف وعرض المريخ. صمتنا  على كل احقاد وترصد الاتحاد بقيادة الفاسد شداد .
ومع الأسف الشديد اعتبروا صمتنا تقاعس منا لحماية مريخنا العظيم .
الان نناشد جماهير المريخ أن تخرج لوقف هذا العبث الذي يمارس ضد كيانها العظيم وتقطع دابر الظلم بكل الطرق ونقول لهم أن حبل صبرنا قد انقطع وسنرد الصاع صاعات .
وعلى الدولة بكل اجهزتها ان تتحمل تبعات ما سيحدث لأنها وقفت تتفرج على عبث الفاسد شداد وحربه على المريخ الذي لم يتوقف أضعافا له من أجل جهة أخرى ينتمي لها وقدم لها كل معينات وأسباب  الاستقرار .
الى جماهير المريخ الوفية إعلموا ان شداد الفاسد لن يتوقف عن حربه ضد الكيان الا بالمواجهات الحاسمة .
أخرجوا لتحسموا تطاول هذا الفاسد الذي أتى لرئاسة الاتحاد عبر جهات فاسدة.  حان الوقت لنخرج ونحسمه بكل الطرق .
والتدمير يعم والشر يعم ولا نامت اعين الفاسدين المتآمرين . الله اكبر و المجد والعزة للمريخ  . 
اعلام لجنة ثورة
 الجماهير
الاثنين  11/1/2021









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#بيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان لجمهور المريخ  


الاحد القادم  الموافق 17 - 1- 2021 
الثامنة صباحاً
موعد اعتصام مليونية المريخ  باتحاد كره القدم السوداني 

اعتصامنا قائم حتي اعاده لاعبي الزعيم  رمضان عجب محمد الرشيد طيفور بخيت خميس للكشوفات 

أبقوووووووو كتاااااار 
  اتحاد صفرابي ما بيشتغل صح إلا بالقوة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الممتاز اليوم : تحدي الصدارة وصراع الهروب من القاع

  تُختَتَم عصر ومساء اليوم، فعاليات الأسبوع الثالث من الدوري الممتاز، بمواجهات ساخنة وقوية.

 تتصدرها قمة الأسبوع التي تجمع بين "الخرطوم الوطني" و"الأهلي شندي" في الثالثة والربع من عصر اليوم على "ستاد الخرطوم".

 وهو لقاء يتطلع خلاله كل فريق للإنفراد بصدارة الترتيب بعد أن اشتركا في الصدارة بعد نهاية الجولة الثانية برصيد ست نقاط لكل طرف.

 ويبحث "الوطني" بقيادة "ابراهومة" عن فوزه الثالث توالياً والوصول إلى  النقطة التاسعة، وهو ذات الهدف الذي يبحث عنه "الأهلي شندي" بقيادة مدربه  "كمال الشغيل".

 وقريبا من المراكز المتقدمة أيضاً يتلقي "مريخ الفاشر" الذي يملك اربع نقاط بـ"الهلال بورتسودان" الذي يملك هو الآخر ثلاث نقاط.

 فيما تقام مواجهة أخرى بين "الشرطة القضارف" ولديه نقطة واحدة في الترتيب،  مع "توتي الخرطوم" المتذيل بلا رصيد في صراع الهروب من القاع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى* 



*إسماعيل حسن* 
*يا عروض يا نتائج* 

* أكتب هذا المقال من على سرير المرض بداري......... دعواتكم... 
* مع الظروف التي يعانيها المريخ هذه الأيام، نكون ظالمين جداً إذا طالبناه بالعروض والنتائج معاً في المباريات الدورية.. 
* يا عروض، يا نتائج...
* وهذا بالطبع لا يعني أن نغفر للاعبين الأخطاء الفردية.. 
* في مباراة أهلي مروي أمس، عابت التكت الثقة الزائدة.... ووجدي هندسة شكروه رقد.. تأنى كثيراً بعد دخوله ولم يتعاون مع آرنولد في حالات كانت تستوجب تعامله معه..
* طبنجة لم يكن سيئاً، ولكنه بدا في بعض الفترات وكأنه يظن الكرة قنبلة، لا بالونة منفوخة بالهواء.. وكاد أن يتسبب في هدف التعادل لأهلي مروي من كرة أرجعها صعبة لمنجد النيل.. 
* غلطة الشاطر بعشرة يا طبنجة.. اعمل حسابك.. 
* كردمان.. والتاج يعقوب.. وأمير كمال.. وصلاح تايجر.. ومنجد.. وكرنقو.. كانوا أفضل نجوم المريخ.. 
* عزام..... حاجة تانية خالص.. 
* غداً نعود للمباراة بالتفصيل ونسأل أبو شنب.. المشكلة شنو لو احتسبت ثلاث ضربات جزاء لفريق واحد، طالما أنها مستحقة!؟؟!!! 
*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل* 
* صامت لجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد العام دهراً، ونطقت كفراً..
* نظرت أمس (يا دوووووب)، في الإستئنافين المقدمين من نادييي المريخ والهلال ضد قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين بشأن الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس، وقررت قبولهما شكلاً وموضوعاً، وتحويل القضية بكاملها إلى لجنة فض النزاعات، بحجة أن لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين غير مختصة بهذه القضية!!
* يا عييييني...  بعد شهرين ونصف الشهر من التأجيلات، والمماطلات، والتأخير، تجتمع اللجنة لتبطل قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين، بحجة أنها غير مختصة، وتحول القضية إلى لجنة فض النزاعات!!
* حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم إخوتي أعضاء لجنة الاستئنافات.. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم.. 
* اي لجنة فض النزاعات هذه التي حولتم لها القضية..؟؟ 
* ألا تعلمون أن الاتحاد لم يشكّل لجنة لفض النزاعات؟؟
* أكيد تعلمون.. 
* إذن طالما أن لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين غير مختصة بالنظر في قضية هذا الثلاثي، ماخدين الزمن ده كلو في شنو..؟؟
* لماذا لم تصدروا هذا القرار من أول جلسة؟؟ 
* هل الإقرار بأن لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين غير مختصة بهذه القضية يحتاج لكل هذا الوقت؟؟
* إلهنا وانت جاهنا، إذا كانت هذه اللجنة تحركها أجندة خاصة، أو تنطلق في قراراتها وأحكامها من عاطفة أو ميول، فأنت حسبنا ونعم الوكيل.. إليك أنبنا وعليك توكلنا.. ولن نزيد...
*مبادرة 2007.. ليتها تعود* 
* عام 2007م وكنت حينذاك رئيس تحرير صحيفة الصدى الرياضية، كان المريخ يمثل السودان في البطولة الكونفدرالية، والهلال يمثله في بطولة الأندية....
* ويا سبحان الله.. كان المريخ عندما يكون لاعباً خارج أرضه عصراً، يكون الهلال لاعباً في أرضه مساءً.. وعندما يكون الهلال لاعباً خارج أرضه عصراً، يكون المريخ لاعباً في أرضه مساءً..
* وكان لابد لنا في صحيفة الصدى، الصحيفة الأولى في البلاد من حيث التوزيع والانتشار والتأثير، أن نقود مبادرة لتقريب المسافات بين إعلام وجمهور الناديين.. وإلى ذلك اتصلت بكبير مشجعي الهلال وقائدهم في المدرجات سليم أبو صفارة، وعدد من رفقائه في روابط مشجعي الهلال.. وبكبير مشجعي المريخ وقائدهم في المدرجات الحاج أبو سوط، وعدد من رفقائه في رابطة مشجعي المريخ، وبكبير مشجعي الموردة محمد حامد الجزولي، وعدد من رفقائه في رابطة مشجعي الموردة، ودعوتهم للقاء في مكتبي بالصحيفة.. ولبوا الدعوة جميعاً، واتفقنا على وقوف الجماهير بمختلف ألوانها خلف المريخ عندما يكون لاعباً في أرضه.. وكذلك عندما يكون الهلال لاعباً في أرضه.... وقد كان...
* سجلت الجماهير في ذلك العام ملاحم وطنية تجلت فيها كل مشاعر الحب، والإنتماء للوطن الكبير، وكانت المظاهرات تجوب الشوارع عقب كل مباراة للهلال أو المريخ وهي تحمل إعلام الفريقين.. 
* وكانت ثمار هذا التلاحم والتقارب بين الناديين، أن وصل المريخ إلى نهائي البطولة الكونفدرالية.. ووصل الهلال إلى المربع الذهبي لبطولة الأندية..
* أياميها توحدت الأقلام الهلاريخية خلف فريقي القمة بشكل رائع.. ورسخت فيه جماهير المريخ والهلال والموردة لقيمة التلاحم والحس الوطني على أحسن ما يكون.. 
* وحاولنا بعد ذلك أن نستمر على ذات النهج في البطولات التالية، إلا أن بعض الأقلام المبتذلة، هدمت كل ما بنيناه بأحرف رخيصة خبيثة دنيئة، أعادت العلاقة بين الناديين إلى المربع صفر ..
* الآن يشارك الفريقان في بطولة الأندية الأفريقية، ووصلا بحمد الله إلى دور المجموعات، وإذا صحت توقعات السلطات الصحية بعودة الجماهير إلى المدرجات في أبريل، فسنجتهد من جديد في تكرار مبادرة 2007م، ونعمل على نبذ التعصب والانتماء الضيق في المباريات التي يخوضها فريقا القمة في البطولة الأفريقية...... وأواصل بإذن الله..
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاروق جبرة : اللجنة المُنظمة ليست لها علاقة بكرة القدم

  وصف"فاروق جبرة" المدير الفني لـ"الأهلي مروي"، جولة فريقه أمام المريخ  بالجيدة، وقال في حديثٍ خصَّ به #سبورتاق: "لعبنا بشكلٍ جيّد؛ لكن كنا نود  الظهور بصورة أفضل ونتقبل الخسارة كونها مشيئة الله، وسنحاول تصحيح الأخطاء  خلال الفِترة المقبلة".

 وأضاف: "ناس اللجنة المُنظمة -أصحاب مُقترح مشاركة اللاعبين تحت السن - ليس لهم أدنى علاقة بكرة القدم".

 وقال: "هؤلاء لا يفقهون شيئاً في كرة القدم، ويبدو أنهم فرِحين بالمناصب،  وبوجودهم في اللجنة؛ وفرِحين بالاتحاد السوداني الذي نصَّبهم بها".

 وأستطرد: " لا أظن بأنهم قدِموا لتطوير الكرة، بل لتدميرها؛ ربما لهم  مصالح مشتركة مع الاتحاد العام أو مآرب أخرى .. لا أدري! لكن ليس من بينها  تطوير كرة القدم".

 وعن النقاش الذي دار بينه وعضو الاتحاد "حلفا" قبل بداية اللقاء قال:  "أكنُ الاحترام لـ(مولانا حلفا)، ولكن خلال المباراة الماضية قالوا أن  كُرات المباراة من حق الأهلي، وخلال جولة الهلال قالوا أن جميع المباريات  ملعوبة بمدينة الخرطوم ويجب اقتسام -كُرات المباراة-  خمسِ كُراتٍ لكل  فريق".

 مضيفاً: "عندما أردنا مواجهة المريخ قالوا ان الكُرات من صالح المريخ،  فقلتُ لـ(حلفا) ان اللجنة المنظمة بحاجة لمن ينظمها إذ أن كل عضوٍ بها  يُشرع كيفما شاء وسبق لرئيس اللجنة (باني) أن قرر اقتسام الكُرات".

 وأختَتَم "فاروق" حديثه قائلاً: "حتى لا يتكرر الأمر مع الفِرق التي تواجه  المريخ والهلال، يجب على الاتحاد العام أن يحدد كُرة للمنافسة عامة،  فالمريخ والهلال لديهم كُرة البطولة الإفريقية، وهي مختلفة عن كُرات  الأندية في الممتاز، وأعلمُ أن  الاتحاد العام لديه الكرات ولكن لا ندري  مالذي يفعلهُ بها".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أصدر #الاتحاد_السوداني قرار بتفويض لجنة شئون أوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين للقيام باختصاصات غرفة فض النزاعات الوطنية، وذلك وفق المادة 53/2 من #النظام_الأساسي للاتحاد، والمادة 34 من لائحة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين، وجاء قرار مجلس إدارة الاتحاد بالإجماع عبر التمرير اليوم (الثلاثاء)..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إيمآل يهدد "المريخ" بالإبعاد عن "الأبطال" خلال ساعات

  هدد البلجيكي "لوك إيمآل" المدير الفني الأسبق للفرقة الحمراء، بإبعاد  "المريخ" عن دوري أبطال إفريقيا والإطاحة به خارج البطولة قبل إنطلاق دور  المجموعات، حال لم يتسلم مستحقاته على النادي خلال ساعات اليوم الثلاثاء.

 وأكَّد "البلجيكي" في تصريحات خاصة لـ #سبورتاق أن صبره على رئيس نادي  المريخ الحالي، قد نفذ وأنه لن يقبل استمرار "سوداكال" في خداعه بالوعود  الزائفة أكثر من ذلك.

 وأضاف: "وافقت في وقتٍ سابق على تخفيض مستحقاتي من ظ©ظ  ألف دولار، إلى ظ¥ظ   ألف دولار، ووافقت على الحصول على المبلغ على دفعات، وتم توقيع اتفاق بين  المحامي الخاص بي ورئيس نادي المريخ -آدم سوداكال- على تواريخ سداد  الدفعات، لكن الأخير أخل بالاتفاق عدة مرات وفي كل مرة كان يتعذَّر بسببٍ  جديد، ويطلب تحديد موعد آخر ونتفق ثم يخل بالاتفاق".

 ومضى البلجيكي في حديثه لسبورتاق قائلاً: "تعامل معي بتلك الطريقة عشرات  المرات وهو يظن أنه يخدعني، وفي كل مرة كنت أقبل حتى لا أتسبب في إلحاق  الضرر بالنادي الذي عملت فيه من قبل؛ لكن صبري قد نفذ تماماً".

 وأردف لوك إيمآل: "سوداكال أتصل بي بداية هذا العام، ووعد بإنهاء الأمر،  وبمنحي مستحقاتي كاملة على دفعة واحدة؛ لكنه طلب مني تخفيض المبلغ مجدداً  ووافقت لأنهي هذه المسألة، ووقعنا يوم السابع من يناير اتفاقاً يقضي بأن  يحوّل النادي في حسابي مبلغ ظ£ظ  ألف دولار، في مهلة لا تتجاوز يوم الثلاثاء  ظ،ظ¢ يناير -اليوم- وأوضحنا في الإتفاق أن هذه المهلة هي الأخيرة لكن يبدو أن  سوداكال يرغب في المراوغة من جديد، وأن يلعب معي لعبة قذرة أخرى، فهو لا  يرد على المكالمات".

 وأختَتَم المدرب البلجيكي حديثه بالقول: "تواصلت قبل قليل بالمحامي الخاص  بي، وأخطرته بآخر التطورات، وطلبت منه تجهيز شكوى عاجلة للإتحاد الإفريقي  لكرة القدم -كاف- حتى نقوم بإرسالها صباح الغد حال لم تصل المستحقات إلى  حسابي البنكي بنهاية اليوم؛ وأنا أعتذر لجماهير المريخ على ما يمكن أن يحدث  للنادي لكنني قدمت كل التنازلات الممكنة وتحليت بالصبر حتى لا يتضرر  النادي ولم يُعد بإمكاني تحمل المزيد من المراوغة والخداع".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

       *لجان الظلم الأسود*
الثلاثاء ١٢ يناير ٢٠٢١
✍️T. M
· نسئ الظن بلجنة الإستئنافات كلما احسنا الظن بها.
· لا غرابة ولا استغراب لما تفعله لجنة ظالمة ، ابتدرت عهدها وبدأت أعمالها في اول اجتماعاتها بمعاقبة المريخ في استئناف اهلي عطبرة الشهير.
· يذكر الجميع ما فعله رئيس اللجنة في تلك القضية ، عندما ذهب إلى إدارة السجل المدني في وزارة الداخلية بقدميه ، كي يحضر المستندات المتعلقة بالقضية ، وينوب عن الطرف المستأنف في تقديمها للجنته الفاقدة للأهلية القانونية والأخلاقية !
· ذاك عبد العزيز سيد احمد ، المستشار القانوني الأسبق لنادي الهلال ، وعضو حزب المؤتمر الوطني المحلول، الذي تسبب في تجميد نشاط الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بأمر الفيفا ، عندما أشرف على عقد الجمعية التعاونية الشهيرة في إستاد الخرطوم ، ولوح فيها بقرار أصدره الاتحاد الدولي ، قبل ان يفتي بإلغائه ، في واحدة من اكبر المساخر الإدارية في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية!
· كانت تلك الواقعة الكريهة كافية لمعاقبته بالحرمان من ممارسة أي نشاط يتعلق بكرة القدم إلى الأبد ، لكن أمانة الخراب في الحزب المبلول كافأته عليها بتولي رئاسة كبرى اللجان العدلية للإتحاد.
· تاريخ عبد العزيز مع المريخ يبرر القرار القمئ الذي اصدرته لجنته أمس ، لأنه شارك من قبل في إيقاف لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة نصف عام مرتين ، قبل أن تقضي لجنته بإيقاف العقرب عشر مباريات إضافية ، ما زال يدفع ثمنها ويغيب بأمرها عن اللعب مع المريخ حتى اللحظة !
· ظلت لجنة الإستئنافات تتعامل مع القرارات الصادرة من لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في الاتحاد منذ مستهل العام 2018 ، وبالأمس فقط اكتشفت أن (أوضاع اللاعبين) ليست مخولة بالنظر في النزاعات التي تحدث بين الأندية واللاعبين!
· حدث ذلك بعد أن بتت اللجنة في عشرات النزاعات ، وبعد ان اصدرت العديد من القرارات في قضايا تتصل بالإنتقالات ، وبعد ان نظرت قرارات عديدة أصدرتها لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في قضايا مماثلة!
· جديد لجنة عبد العزيز مواصلة التسويف في القضية ، حرصاً منه على استمرار إيقاف نشاط لاعبي المريخ الثلاثة ، وحرمانهم من اللعب مع ناديهم ، ومنع المريخ من الإستفادة من خدماتهم!
· فعلت ذلك بعد أن وضعت القضية امامها قبل أربعين يوماً من الآن!
· كما كتب الزميل الصديق احمد محمد الحاج فقد تم إغلاق الموسم الكروي الماضي يوم 29 إكتوبر الماضي ، وإنطلقت فترة الإنتقالات في الأول من نوفمبر ، وفي التاريخ المذكور وضعت قضية اللاعبين الثلاثة ( على طاولة لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة ، التي استدعت اللاعبين في الرابع والعشرين من شهر نوفمبر ، واستمعت إلى إفاداتهم ، وبعد ثلاثة أيام أصدرت قرارها ، بإعتماد تسجيلهم للمريخ ، مع تحويلهم إلى لجنة الإنضباط ، برفقة مسئول السيستم في النادي ، وتغريم المريخ ومنعه من قيد اي لاعب جديد لفترة انتقالات واحدة.
· بعد صدور القرار بخمسة أيام تدخل رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد واتصل بسامي مسئول السيستم في اتحاده وأمره بعدم إكمال إجراءات قيد اللاعبين الثلاثة للمريخ ، بتصرف مستهجن ، وسلوك أرعن يشبه هذا الدكتاتور الفاسد ويليق به تماماً.
· عندما تسربت تفاصيل المكالمة لجأ شداد إلى عضو اللجنة محمد الحسن الرضي كي يغطي على تدخله المستهجن في عمل لجنة قضائية مستقلة ، فأطاعه الرضي وجدد قرار الإيقاف ، مع أن اللائحة لا تمنحه ذلك الحق ، لكننا لم نستغرب فعله ، إذ سبق له ان فعل الأمر نفسه مع بكري المدينة ، عندما أوقفه عن اللعب بتعليمات مماثلة من الدكتاتور.
· بعدها بدأت مسيرة التسويف واستمرأت اللجنة المماطلة ، إذ اجتمعت بعد عشرين يوماً وقررت تأجيل النظر في القضية بحجة الحصول على المزيد من المعلومات والمستندات عن القضية.
· بعد أربعة أيام اخرى اجتمعت اللجنة وقررت تأجيل الحسم (للمزيد من التدقيق)!
· بعد 16 يوماً وبالتحديد أمس الأثنين العاشر من شهر يناير اجتمعت اللجنة من جديد ، وقررت إعادة القضية إلى لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين ، بحجة ان قرارها باطل لأنها غير مختصة في القضية ، وأن الإختصاص ينعقد لغرفة فض النزاعات في اللجنة!
· فعلت ذلك بعد أن نظرت استئناف الهلال اولاً ، بوجود استئناف آخر من المريخ !
· لم نستغرب تقديم استئناف الهلال على استئناف المريخ ، مع ان اللجنة لم توضح سبب ذلك التمييز!
· قضت اللجنة بعدم اختصاص لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين في حسم القضية استناداً إلى لائحة الانتقالات ، وبوجود المادة 53 من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد ، التي تنص على مايلي:
· 1- (تتولى لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين مراقبة الإلتزام بلوائح الإنتقال وفقاً للائحة الإتحاد الدولي الخاصة بأوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين ، وكذلك توضح اوضاع اللاعبين لمختلف منافسات الاتحاد ، ويجوز لمجلس الإدارة وضع لوائح خاصة تحكم نطاق سلطات لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين)
· 2- (تحل النزاعات المتعلقة بالاتحاد وأعضائه واللاعبين والمسئولين ووكلاء المباريات والوسطاء).. إلى آخر المادة.
· كما نرى فإن الدفع بعدم اختصاص لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين استناداً إلى لائحة اوضاع اللاعبين غير سليم ، لأن النظام الأساسي للاتحاد يعلو على اللائحة الصادرة من المجلس ، وقد منح النظام الأساسي لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين كامل الإختصاص في القضية ، ولكن هل يمكن لعبد العزيز سيد احمد ورفاقه من مشجعي الهلال أن يطبقوا صحيح القانون إذا كان ينصف المريخ او يصب في صالحه؟
· يستهدف القرار المزيد من التسويف ، بغرض إيقاف اللاعبين لأطول فترة ممكنة ، وحرمان النادي من خدماتهم في كل البطولات التي يشارك فيها ، عقاباً لهم على تفضيلهم له على المدعوم!
· لو كان للمريخ مجلس يحفظ حقوقه لما شارك في اي مسابقة ينظمها اتحاد الفساد والترصد والظلم المقيم.


آخر الحقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــائ  ق
✍️T. M
· سيعاد ملف القضية من لجنة هلالية إلى لجنة هلالية ، قبل ان يتم استئنافها من جديد إلى لجنة تعاونية الهلالية !
· ذلك يعني استمرار حرمان المريخ من مجهودات لاعبيه عدة شهور مقبلة .
· بهذا النهج الخبيث سيمتد توقف اللاعبين لفترة اطول من فترة عقوبة توقيع عقدين!
· لا توجد عدالة في اتحاد الفساد العام.
· ذلك امر طبيعي ، في اتحاد اتت به امانة الخراب برشاوي مليارية.
· هناك لاعب رابع تم إيقافه وحرمان المريخ من مجهوداته بلا اي سند من القانون!
· الدولي عمار طيفور موقوف بأمر لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين ، إلى ماشاء الله.
· بكري المدينة أيضاً موقوف بأمر لجنة تعاونية عشر مباريات ، بعقوبة تم إيقاعها عليه قبل زهاء عامين!
· مريخ "إسرائيل يتعرض إلى استهداف يهد الجبال.
· المؤلم أن مجلسه متواطئ وصامت سعياً إلى استرضاء الدكتاتور.
· خنوع مجلس سوداكال لظلم اتحاد الفساد هدفه المحافظة على المقاعد.
· لو سئل الحكم الدولي الفاضل ابو شنب الف مرة عن سبب تغاضيه عن ركلة الجزاء الواضحة التي ارتكبت مع مهاجم المريخ عزام في مباراة الأمس لما وجد إجابة واحدة !
· هل يعني احستاب ركلتي جزاء للأحمر حرمانه من ثالثة أوضح من سابقتيها؟
· امس قدم عزام نفسه في أبهى صورة ، وأكد انه مشروع تش جديد في الزعيم .
· عزام لعاب يا هلالاب.
· نتوقع من المدرب غوميز ان يمنحه فرصة كاملة في المباراة المقبلة.
· كذلك اثبت الشبل الموهوب الجزولي انه يتمتع بمهارة عالية ولمسات جميلة ، وهو افضل من زميله عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن بكثير.
· نجومية اللقاء نالها المتمكن التاج يعقوب.
· لا يعقل ان يهدر المريخ ركلتي جزاء في مباراة دورية مهمة.
· إهدار سيف تيري للركلة الأولى لا يعني تنفيذ طبنجة للثانية.
· قدم اهلي مروي مباراة كبيرة وأثبت أنه من افضل فرق الدوري الممتاز.
· لفت نظري فيه الظهير الأيسر الموهوب هشام العطا.
· أهدر المريخ الحصة الأولى في أداء رتيب وممل ، واستعاد تألقه في الحصة الثانية.
· استفز قرار لجنة تعاونية الزعيم ود الياس فأصدر بياناً عنيفاً هاجم فيه الإتحاد بقسوة.
· طالبنا جماهير المريخ بالحضور إلى مباني الاتحاد للضغط على اللجنة ومنعها من الاستمرار في ظلم ناديها فلم تستجب.
✍️T. M
· آخر خبر : لن يتوقف هذا الإستهداف القبيح إلا إذا قالت جماهير المريخ كلمتها فيه بصرامة
*

----------

